# Nitecore D10/D20/EX10 Registry part 2



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies and Gents, I have decided to start a registry of all known CPF Nitecore Smart PD system lights! Please post in here the 5 digit number on the top right of your warranty card so that we may have record of you for purposes of fun and business alike. Please note, that a light with a * next to the name means it is a Golden Dragon Plus(GDP) edition, a light with ** next to the name means it is a Cree R2 edition.
Please note important changes to registry
Registry part 1

 Total Nitecore Smart PD System lights tracked to this point-430

EX10's tracked-162 

~EX10 Registry~
Whetstone 18/25 Captain Spaulding 
Sunspot 18/25 Captain Spaulding 
 00001 alk007
000002 CorvettesR1
00005 flash99dark 
00006 TallNhairyDave
00007 slorg
000009 4pigs*(HK sold)
00009 Cheesy 
00010 lightsandknives
00011 burntoshine 
000014 Gary007
00017 kilovolt 
00022 chakrawal 
000023 type-x
  00025 Philbee
00029 diddy808 
00030 jbviau  
00032 mrsnakeman
00033 nitroz
000034 haccess
00037 Whineyweim
 00038 kzad
00039 nighthawk 
00040 EugeneJohn
 00042 RebelXTNC
000043 alexny **
000044 asfaltpiloot 
00047 GBH2 
00048 joco
00052 1pt21
00057 matrixshaman
00058 Yucca Patrol (now in a sexy stonewashed TI body)
00060 mossyoak
000067 GregFL 
00068 rtrwv
000085 Kingfisher*
00086 2dark 
00088 MKlight 
00089 harleyshawn
00092 betalight 
00094 rayman
00096 nbp
000096 Ossa1970 
 00121 jasonvk77 
00123 cdosrun  
00128 WadeF
 00133 MKlight 
00136 russthetoolman
00140 ctrain
000153 Fenris ** 
00156 Ubi
00166 weathermaker 
00172 NetGod3Com
 00177 jchoo
 00194 Braddah_Bill 
00195 naggalowmo
00200 Viper715
 00203 Knifekulture
 00205 G30
 00217 Kirodragon
 00230 ritch
000230 reeso
00236 Crenshaw
 00246 thujone
 00256 michelkenny
 00284 smopoim86
00275 gsegelk
 00276 FEATHERSTONE 
00290 larry117
00299 taschenlampeMann
 00300 flummoxed 
00312 jolivanra  
00314 bdws1975
 00316 Hyperborea
000319 brix13* 
00326 half-watt
000326 Guys_dropper*
 00327 luxlover
00330 Ironwood 
00341 Budman231
000342 TeaQue*
 00343 holeymoley 
000345 Rattlebars*
  00350 olrac
000353 Nephiel 
000356 Lake_Effect*
00357 Aladdin
 00359 Lighthouse One
000375 kafer2
00375 ArdvarkSagus
000379 shinank
 00379 coop 
000382 Zereul **
000391 nephiel (stonewashed TI body)
  00399 LargePig
000402 Lemon328i*
 00404 Mike D
00419 unit311
00423 John Frederick 
00433 zeige
00434 The_Coach
 00427 AFAustin 
00437 MWclint 
00438 adimag
00443 DimmerD
000444 BamaSteve
 00444 skyva
00445 JohnnyDeep
00452 Lite_me
000452 oldpal 
000469 rverdi
00470 Stillphoto
00498 Ducaticorse
000512 jslappa **
00535 J.D
00545 abarth_1200
000547 jslappa **
000555 mobenzowner
00564 Metatron
000570 itora
000579 DUQ*
 00586 aconite
00595 rubberband
000597 jslappa **
000607 jslappa **
00610 pjandyho
00611 Raytech(Gifted)
000611 MManley 
00627 jbviau 
00631 duff 
 00667 Southerlight
 00678 taboot
00698 torpeau
000703 jslappa **
00731 42
00739 haccess
000763 run4jc **
00784 climb14er
000792 jslappa **
00809 phantom357
00824 MManley
000829 jslappa **
000836 jslappa **
 00850 DucS2R
000850 jslappa **
00868 sgtgeo
00970 d_rasp
 01008 Glenn7*
01004 waya68*
01022 WadeF*
01055 DrunkenDonut*
01068 bullterrier*
01107 JohnnyDeep*
01027 daveaust
01044 raytech*
01071 Whineyweim*
01079 Hot Pursuit*
01095 ctrain*
01110 socom1970*
 01162 dasBulk*
01172 Drywolf*


----------



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10s tracked-243

~D10 registry~
Whetstone 18/25 jslappa
Sunspot 6/25 jslappa
Patriot 15/25 jslappa
  00000 Wits' End
00004 makuyo
00005 mrsnakeman
000005 njet212
00006 wingnutLP
 00009 tx101
00009 asfaltpiloot 
  00011 Cheesy
 00013 fredlumox
00014 arcel1t* 
000014 Torin
00015 Vbeez
000016 Zereul
  00018 Kilovolt
00018 Zatoichi 
000019 Rawk
000021 spypro
  00026 rhpdchief
 00030 Jayman
000037 caersarkid **
000037 Art* 
00040 hairydogs*
00040 ACHE 
00042 Beacon_of_Light 
00045 nephiel
000048 LightXLight
000050 knifekulture
000051 steel
000057 zoelou **
 00059 momonbubu
 00071 Glowman
 00072 Glowman
00073 VegasF6
  00075 AFAustin
000078 Igor Porto **
  00081 JHao
 00084 Enzo Morocioli
 00085 Trekmeister
 00089 mtrunner
 00093 LawLight
 00100 raiderkilo
 00101 WadeF
 00114 lightsandknives
000114 CootShooter
  00120 Zeige
000122 E1B 
000123 itora
000124 timbo114 **
  00125 betalight
 00126 Exit32
000130 jslappa 
000131 Igor Porto **
00134 2dark
000138 rockz4532
00138 dsmith
00140 copierguy_mobile
 00143 MKLight
 00155 Dynabel
 00162 orcinus
00164 rjr104*
  00165 Peterson
 00170 legendcpf
000171 chitoz28
000173 yuk
  00180 yaesumofo
000182 srvctec
0000182 Kingfisher
000194 Amplificator
000195 Augster*
000205 Merkur Man **
000206 sloganuga
00216 SaturnNyne
00232 Hobiecat93 
000232 jslappa **
 00233 vhyper007
000233 batou00159 **
00234 lightheart
  00240 m16a
000242 bquinlan 
000248 762x51 **
000250 SJB
000252 finboy1672
  00254 varuscelli
000254 DHart 
000255 droopy170*
000256 jdong*
000261 humzai*
  00269 Ferry
 00273 victor01
 00275 geek4christ
000279 dagored
00291 teststrips
  00297 marschw
 00299 Moe
 00302 Dreamer
00304 ginaz*
000305 Lake_Effect*
  00308 1dash1
000314 wadus 
  00314 GBH2
 00315 kaichu_dento
  00321 merlocka
 00323 chibato
 00325 MKLight
000325 Brasso **
  00329 kapitan88
 00339 flummoxed
 00343 flintstone
000343 Bobo_the_bear
  00344 Raindog-
 00345 john46268
  00349 ruriimasu
 00350 The Coach
 00354 ah-see
000363 LESLIEx3177537 **
000367 kymarkh **
000374 balou
  00378 werdnawee
 00382 liquidsix
 00383 piper
 00384 LG&M
 00386 goodwij
000387 42 **
  00404 tricker
 00405 Drywolf
 00426 sandbasser
 00427 Braddah_Bill
 00428 parawolfe
 00433 42
 00441 harddrive
 00446 torpeau
000465 bobjane **
  00472 TooManyGizmos
 00477 Jarl
 00483 Predators 84
 00485 LED-holic
00487 jslappa
  00493 shadeone
 00496 gadgetnerd
 00500 Siriuslite
 00504 bfodnes
 00506 russthetoolman
 00511 BlueBirdTS
 00514 TigerhawkT3 (traded)
 00517 cabbynate
 00525 tbauer
000527 mr_maurice 
  00534 E=MC2
000538 Zereul **
000542 sigsour*
00542 Whineyweim*
  00544 PhotonBoy
 00550 98k Plinker
000554 oldpal
  00555 cernobila
 00556 mitch79
 00561 Nyctophiliac
 00565 mikel81
 00569 pjandyho
 00571 flash99dark
 00585 zipplet
 00587 climberkid
 00600 NutSAK
00615 whineyweim
  00616 sappyg
 00621 251
000623 Ajay
  00626 half-watt
00631 alfreddajero
  00658 foxtrot
  00679 LED-holic
000688 Zeruel
  00691 D.B.
  00712 kirkg
 00718 hogger1
 00731 HeadCSO
 00732 smoking
 00733 yxa
00739 swrdply400mrelay
  00742 Raytech(lost)
000744 AnotherADDiction
000752 Tiff
000754 2swift 
  00773 RocketTomato
00776 zschamm 
  00777 roksx
 00789 Wits' End Brother
00793 EXCALIBUR1 
00795 Ossa1970
  00803 luxlover
 00810 Yenster
 00826 JJV
 00833 GrAndAG
 00838 copierguy_mobile (sold to charles_in_houston)
000843 jslappa **
  00845 cl0123
 00851 Lite me
 00859 rcprins
 00879 guardpost3
00950 Jumi*
 00959 Pima Pants
00984 PhotonBoy
   01015 cotter
01021 starburst
01033 Raytech
01040 YoufoundNemo
01075 Rion
01110 cypher2001 
 01115 ruger357
 01152 fitzDaug
 01183 thk
 01186 jrmy0641
01194 GMWIGGS
 01239 aml
 01253 stevie-ca
01258 DrunkenDonut*
01262 thujone
 01288 TigerhawkT3*
01292 EngrPaul*
01300 Inspgad*
 01303 Kanai*
  01333 oink*
01334 MManley*
 01365 Ctrain*
01376 Maxwell*
01392 Zendude*
01399 whineyweim*
01399 jslappa* (possibly traded from above?)
  01401 Ferry*
01404 Dioni*
01422 Coaster*
01423 Oink*
 01440 Braddah Bill*
 01441 chaoticwhisper
01459 MManley*
 01462 Glock40*
 01464 thefish*
01474 jummy1970*
 01498 gadgetnerd*


Total D20's tracked:25
_*
*~D20 registry~_

000024 Batou00159 **
000048 Rawk **
000096 asfaltpiloot
000154 Dioni
000132 Brasso **
000137 Apex007
000217 Yucca Patrol
00305 worldedit
00307 Ratton
00316 42
00319 AnotherADDiction
00344 EngrPaul
00348 Inliner
 00356 climberkid
000361 Skyclad01
00364 gsegelk
00375 Whineyweim
00402 Gopurple
00409 raytech 
00420 251
00445 ginaz
000484 ambientmind
00510 Blueblur
000544 Zereul **
00766 Superdave


----------



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10s tracked-130

~D10 registry~
00000 Wits' End
00005 mrsnakeman
00009 tx101
00011 Cheesy
00013 fredlumox
00018 Kilovolt
00026 rhpdchief
00030 Jayman
00059 momonbubu
00071 Glowman
00072 Glowman
00075 AFAustin
00081 JHao
00084 Enzo Morocioli
00085 Trekmeister
00089 mtrunner
00093 LawLight
00100 raiderkilo
00101 WadeF
00114 lightsandknives
00120 Zeige
00125 betalight
00126 Exit32
00143 MKLight
00155 Dynabel
00162 orcinus
00165 Peterson
00170 legendcpf
00180 yaesumofo
00233 vhyper007
00240 m16a
00254 varuscelli
00269 Ferry
00273 victor01
00275 geek4christ
00297 marschw
00299 Moe
00302 Dreamer
00308 1dash1
00314 GBH2
00315 kaichu_dento
00321 merlocka
00323 chibato
00325 MKLight
00329 kapitan88
00339 flummoxed
00343 flintstone
00344 Raindog-
00345 john46268
00349 ruriimasu
00350 The Coach
00354 ah-see
00378 werdnawee
00382 liquidsix
00383 piper
00384 LG&M
00386 goodwij
00404 tricker
00405 Drywolf
00426 sandbasser
00427 Braddah_Bill
00428 parawolfe
00433 42
00441 harddrive
00446 torpeau
00472 TooManyGizmos
00477 Jarl
00483 Predators 84
00485 LED-holic
00493 shadeone
00496 gadgetnerd
00500 Siriuslite
00504 bfodnes
00506 russthetoolman
00511 BlueBirdTS
00514 TigerhawkT3 (traded)
00517 cabbynate
00525 tbauer
00534 E=MC2
00544 PhotonBoy
00550 98k Plinker
00555 cernobila
00556 mitch79
00561 Nyctophiliac
00565 mikel81
00569 pjandyho
00571 flash99dark
00585 zipplet
00587 climberkid
00600 NutSAK
00616 sappyg
00621 251
00626 half-watt
00658 foxtrot
00679 LED-holic
00691 D.B.
00712 kirkg
00718 hogger1
00731 HeadCSO
00732 smoking
00733 yxa
00742 Raytech
00773 RocketTomato
00777 roksx
00789 Wits' End Brother
00803 luxlover
00810 Yenster
00826 JJV
00833 GrAndAG
00838 copierguy mobile
00845 cl0123
00851 Lite me
00859 rcprins
00879 guardpost3
01015 cotter
01115 ruger357
01152 fitzDaug
01183 thk
01186 jrmy0641
01239 aml
01253 stevie-ca
01288 TigerhawkT3*
01333 oink*
01365 Ctrain*
01401 Ferry*
01440 Braddah Bill*
01441 chaoticwhisper
01462 Glock40*
01464 thefish*
01498 gadgetnerd*


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved for future


----------



## cl0123 (Oct 24, 2008)

00029

Superb tiny little light!


----------



## DimmerD (Oct 24, 2008)

EX10 0443


----------



## CootShooter (Oct 24, 2008)

D10 - 000114

Just got it today. What a great little light.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 24, 2008)

why registry?


----------



## Pima Pants (Oct 24, 2008)

D10 Number 00959 Pima Pants


----------



## Ratton (Oct 24, 2008)

D20 # 00307


----------



## m16a (Oct 24, 2008)

Bonky said:


> why registry?




Taken from previous thread




> It is a very understandable question! Mostly it is for the enjoyment of ourselves and our peers to see if we can track as many of these lights as we can. It is fun to be able to look at a list in one place and see all these people have this particular light.So in a word, a registry is mostly for enjoyment of knowing where the lights sold are If you have a problem with the registry, please know I have spoken with both nitecore and 4sevens about it and both approve:thumbsup:



Any other Q's about it, feel free to PM me:thumbsup:

Also, the registry is completely updated from the time of the edit


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Oct 24, 2008)

D10 GDP #01258
EX10 GDP #1055


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Oct 27, 2008)

D20
S/N B0928US0 00319


----------



## teststrips (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00291


----------



## m16a (Nov 1, 2008)

Bumpity bump. The registry is just waiting for your lights!:thumbsup:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 1, 2008)

D20 = 00344

D10 = 01292 (GDP)

no EX10, sorry!


----------



## gopurple (Nov 1, 2008)

D20 00402


----------



## starburst (Nov 1, 2008)

D10 = 01021

Starburst,


----------



## jdong (Nov 1, 2008)

D10-GDP: 000256


----------



## Inspgad (Nov 1, 2008)

D10-GDP: 01300


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 1, 2008)

ex10- x-re q5- 0060


----------



## Vbeez (Nov 1, 2008)

Vbeez
D10-00015


----------



## d_rasp (Nov 2, 2008)

EX10: 0970


----------



## jasonvk77 (Nov 2, 2008)

The only thing i don't like about my ex10 is if i fully tighten the bezel and turn the light off i can hear it buzzing.This is annoying because it drains the battery flat if its left fully tightened and off !!!!!!!.Does this happen to anyone else?.


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 2, 2008)

got a EX10-GDP and NiteCore Extreme but where do i find the serialnumber on my lights?.


----------



## d_rasp (Nov 2, 2008)

Not on the lights, on the reg./warranty cards.


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks 

EX10-GDP #1068 
NiteCore Extreme #0472


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 2, 2008)

EX10 GDP #01110


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 2, 2008)

jasonvk77 said:


> The only thing i don't like about my ex10 is if i fully tighten the bezel and turn the light off i can hear it buzzing.This is annoying because it drains the battery flat if its left fully tightened and off !!!!!!!.Does this happen to anyone else?.



My EX10 does not have that problem at all. It is constantly sensing off/on as it is always an active circuit, but if it is draining your batteries, tell whoever you bought it from. NightCore seems to be a very good company to deal with (which is good for them... a bad rep here on CPF can mean bad business for light companies).


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 2, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> a bad rep here on CPF can mean bad business for light companies).



CPF isnt that important to light companies...


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 2, 2008)

I suppose not... however I personally place very high value on the opinions of many here on CPF. I wonder how many light purchases have been made or not made due to info here. I know CPF and FlashlightReviews (RIP) were instrumental to my choices for the past 4 years or so...


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 3, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> I suppose not... however I personally place very high value on the opinions of many here on CPF. I wonder how many light purchases have been made or not made due to info here. I know CPF and FlashlightReviews (RIP) were instrumental to my choices for the past 4 years or so...



oh no doubt that i place a great deal of importance to the reviews i read here and other light review sites.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 3, 2008)

PhotonBoy
D10
00984

(replacing the earlier D10 I foolishly lost at work :sigh


----------



## d_rasp (Nov 3, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> CPF isnt that important to light companies...



I seriously doubt that! Where in the world else would anyone find these lights? I had no clue that most of these brands existed before CPF and Flashlight reviews. Heck, I only found out about Inova back when the X5 came out b/c a Military Watch site I used to watch started carrying them. NiteCore especially actually incorporates McGizmo's PD system - doesn't get much more tied to the forums than that! I may be way off, but I'd be surprised if most 'fancy' light companies live & die by the forums.


----------



## ginaz (Nov 4, 2008)

D10 GDP - 304
D20 - 445


----------



## lightheart (Nov 4, 2008)

lightheart
D10 00234


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 4, 2008)

EX10

#0784


----------



## diddy808 (Nov 6, 2008)

EX10 - 0029
Nitecore Extreme - 000307


----------



## rjr104 (Nov 6, 2008)

D10 GDP 0164


----------



## TeaQue (Nov 6, 2008)

EX10 GDP #000314


----------



## Lemon328i (Nov 7, 2008)

EX10 GDP #000402

Best light I've used so far! Has replaced a Novatac 85T.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got my D10 w/clip today from 4sevens.

For some reason it's an early serial number and has six digits instead of five.

000182


----------



## MManley (Nov 11, 2008)

Got myself a new D10 GDP:

#01334


----------



## m16a (Nov 13, 2008)

The registry has been updated with all available info as of the time of this post. Also, this registry does NOT include Nitecore Defender Infinity or Nitecore Extreme. It is ONLY for Nitecore's Smart PD line, the D10(1XAA), EX10(1XCR123A), and the D20(2XAA). Thanks for all the support:thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 16, 2008)

00216 SaturnNyne


----------



## brix13 (Nov 17, 2008)

EX10 GDP #000319


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 18, 2008)

Ex10 0236

Crenshaw


----------



## m16a (Nov 18, 2008)

The registry has been updated with all available info as of the time of this post.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Nov 20, 2008)

D10 GDP - 000195


----------



## sigsour (Nov 22, 2008)

D10 GDP 

#000542


----------



## Lake Effect (Nov 22, 2008)

D10 GDP - #000305

EX10 GDP - #000356

Gotta love these little pocket rockets!


----------



## Maxwell (Nov 22, 2008)

D10 GDP 01376


----------



## oldpal (Nov 23, 2008)

D10 GDP B1023US 000554 

oldpal


----------



## droopy170 (Nov 26, 2008)

D-10 GDP
000255

droopy170


----------



## m16a (Nov 26, 2008)

As of the time of this post, the registry has been updated to include all known information! :twothumbs


----------



## worldedit (Nov 26, 2008)

D20 00305


----------



## Zatoichi (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a D10 with seriel 00018, but someone already has that.. :duh2:


----------



## type-x (Dec 10, 2008)

Ex10 serial NO = 000023


----------



## Art (Dec 10, 2008)

D10 GDP = 000037

Its with me but will be given as a gift in xmas... but it will remain in portugal 
Do the 7 first numbers be needed?

Regards,


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Dec 10, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> I have a D10 with seriel 00018, but someone already has that.. :duh2:


Is it a Cree or GDP LED?
Maybe someone returned it?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Dec 10, 2008)

Art said:


> D10 GDP = 000037
> 
> Its with me but will be given as a gift in xmas... but it will remain in portugal
> Do the 7 first numbers be needed?
> ...



No, I didn't put my first digits before the 000195 # but maybe that's why the above user has the same as someone else? (00018)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I stopped by 4Sevens in Tucker, GA today and am proud to say I bought my first NiteCore D10 from Matt. Serial Number: 00793. I'm lovin' it.:twothumbs


----------



## jblackwood (Dec 11, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> I suppose not... however I personally place very high value on the opinions of many here on CPF. I wonder how many light purchases have been made or not made due to info here. I know CPF and FlashlightReviews (RIP) were instrumental to my choices for the past 4 years or so...



Absolutely!!! Before discovering CPF through Fatwallet (FW) because of the Husky 4W, 200 Lumen flashlight, I actually had money to eat lunch out every once in a while! 

In all seriousness, it'd be interesting to find out what is the CPF affect, if at all. How would one go about figuring it out, any thoughts?


----------



## Jumi (Dec 11, 2008)

D10 GDP 00950
came today :twothumbs


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 11, 2008)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Is it a Cree or GDP LED?
> Maybe someone returned it?



It's a Cree.


----------



## Torin (Dec 14, 2008)

D10 osram GDP purchased a few days ago from nitecore.uk
serial number: B1115UK 000014


the 5 or 6 digit number on the right seems to be somehow more irrelevant without the left part because the left part itself seems to represent more than a static string those days, at least for non-US countries. (Maybe) the whole thing represents the unique, not only the number on the right.
To be more clear, from what I read on this thread, the left part is a static string like: NCxxxByy
where xxx = model number like D10 or EX10
and yy = country code US, UK, FR, HK etc
For example: NCD10BUS or NCEX10BUS

Looking at my card, 'B1115UK' sounds to me like a batch number and/or other info besides the country.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 14, 2008)

Torin said:


> D10 osram GDP purchased a few days ago from nitecore.uk
> serial number: B1115UK 000014
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I don't think we can only go by the 5 or 6 digit number on the right since it seems that the number may not be unique without the number on the left.


----------



## Art (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine came from the same place.. and says also B1115UK


----------



## Torin (Dec 15, 2008)

Art said:


> Mine came from the same place.. and says also B1115UK




That is good, they are twins  They are obviously on the same batch.
It is interesting to see if the next months will show us another #37 like yours and another #14 like mine with just a different left part.
This will explain pretty much why Zatoichi and Kilovolt got the same #18 on their D10s.


----------



## humzai (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received a D10 GDP # 000261. Do all the GDP D10s have high frequency whine at full power? It is kind of annoying but not really much of an issue unless I have the light close to my ear.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 16, 2008)

D10 17/25


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Dec 16, 2008)

AnotherADDiction said:


> D20
> S/N B0928US0 00319


 
I will be getting my new D10 in around 2 days....


----------



## MManley (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got my EX10(Q5). 

#0824


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Dec 19, 2008)

D10 Q5
00739


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Dec 19, 2008)

D10 Received - B1023US 000744


AnotherADDiction said:


> I will be getting my new D10 in around 2 days....


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 19, 2008)

Just posting mine now.....nice light indeed, too bad its not my edc. lol


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 22, 2008)

So, what exactly are we posting now for the serial #? I will just put the whole thing.
D10 Cree version
NCD10BUS 00073

If we can find 00074 we can fill in everything between Glowman and AFAustin. Not that I know why that matters, but it would be kind of neat.

On a related note I sort of figured that a low serial # would make for a better collectors value, but after reading about bodies breaking I start to wonder if I should have waited!


----------



## Southernlight (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's my EX-10 :wave:






Tim


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 24, 2008)

D10 Q5 
B1115UK 000182

EX10 GDP
B1115UK 000085


----------



## Superdave (Dec 24, 2008)

D20 #766 :thumbsup:


----------



## sloganuga (Dec 29, 2008)

D10 000206


----------



## iSleep (Dec 29, 2008)

D20 

B1010US 000217


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 29, 2008)

I pre-ordered the D10 way back when, but never bothered to register here. I'm surprised that my pre-ordered light is such a high number?

00474


----------



## 2swift (Dec 30, 2008)

D10 Q5
B1O23US 000754


----------



## Tiff (Dec 30, 2008)

D10 Q5
#000752

Love this light! I use it all the time!


----------



## MManley (Dec 30, 2008)

Got meself a EX10 GDP.

B1023US 000611


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jan 12, 2009)

D10: NCD10BNL 00009
D20: B1201NL 000096
EX10: B0928US 000044


----------



## Bobo The Bear (Jan 12, 2009)

D10 Q5.

B1219US 000343

It's a lot smaller than I thought it would. So far I love it.


----------



## Whineyweim (Jan 12, 2009)

EX10 - 37 - Cree
EX10 - 1071 - GDP
D10 - 542 - GDP
D20 - 375 - Cree

:twothumbs


----------



## 42 (Jan 14, 2009)

42
D20 - 00316


----------



## ambientmind (Jan 14, 2009)

D20 000484


----------



## finboy1672 (Jan 14, 2009)

D10 GDP 000252


----------



## m16a (Jan 14, 2009)

Apologies to all for my given delays, but at long last, the registry is updated with all available info at the time of this post! :thumbsup:

M16a
"your friendly neighborhood registry owner"


----------



## makuyo (Jan 15, 2009)

never realize mine..
D10 00004 :naughty:


----------



## DucS2R (Jan 15, 2009)

EX 10BUS 0850


----------



## Inliner (Jan 15, 2009)

D20 S/N: 00348


----------



## Drywolf (Jan 15, 2009)

EX10 - 1172 - GDP


----------



## gsegelk (Jan 15, 2009)

EX10 - 0275
D20 - 0364

Both Cree's


----------



## steel (Jan 17, 2009)

hi

d10 cree 000051


----------



## balou (Jan 20, 2009)

D10 Cree, 000374


----------



## yuk (Jan 20, 2009)

D10 Cree, 000173

Just got it today.


----------



## haccess (Jan 29, 2009)

EX10 Cree, 000034
EX10 Cree, 0739

Just arrived today along with a Fenix PD30 :twothumbs


----------



## sgtgeo (Jan 30, 2009)

EX10 0868


----------



## Blueblur (Jan 31, 2009)

D20 00510
:candle:


----------



## Gary007 (Feb 5, 2009)

EX10 000014


----------



## Rattlebars (Feb 5, 2009)

EX-10* Golden Dragon

000345


----------



## weathermaker (Feb 11, 2009)

EX10: 0166


----------



## GregFL (Feb 11, 2009)

EX10 CREE 000067

My first real flashlight.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 11, 2009)

EX10 Cree 0357


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Feb 11, 2009)

EX-10* GDP 000326


----------



## burntoshine (Feb 12, 2009)

NCEX10BUS 0011
(ex10 q5)


----------



## Skyclad01 (Feb 21, 2009)

D20

000361


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 22, 2009)

D10

000688


----------



## oldpal (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a Nitecore EX10 GDP to go with my D10 GDP.

EX10 GDP B1023US 000452


----------



## m16a (Feb 24, 2009)

GregFL said:


> EX10 CREE 000067
> 
> My first real flashlight.



Congrats Greg! You picked an EXCELLENT light to start out!


Also, the registry has been updated as of the time of this post with all available information. :thumbsup:

M16a

"your friendly neighborhood registry owner"


----------



## Whineyweim (Feb 25, 2009)

D10 - 0615 - Cree
D10 - 1399 - GDP


----------



## DUQ (Feb 26, 2009)

*EX10 GDP #000579*


----------



## Nephiel (Mar 1, 2009)

D10 - 00045, Cree, bought new from 4sevens back in the day


----------



## MikeGoob (Mar 1, 2009)

Im new, I guess I dont get the point of publically posting our registration number. What does this do exactly?


----------



## wadus (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got my new D10 R2 in the mail today and couldn't be happier with the light I've been waiting a month for!

D10 - 000314


----------



## dagored (Mar 2, 2009)

Bought a few months ago

D10 000279


----------



## balou (Mar 2, 2009)

MikeGoob, nothing really. It's just for fun.

And for figuring out what percentage of those flashlights are sold to CPF users. Just take the highest serial number, and registered owners, and you know how much sales 4sevens makes here 
(ok, some don't register their light, but at least you get a minimum value)


----------



## Ossa1970 (Mar 3, 2009)

D10 Q5 00795
EX10 Q5 000096

Also Have Extreme 000010


----------



## arcel1t (Mar 3, 2009)

D10 00014 GDP


----------



## bquinlan (Mar 3, 2009)

I just received a D10 R2 with serial number 000242. I think it's going to replace the EX10 Q5 that's been my EDC.

--Bob Q


----------



## Apex007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got my D20 today! I can not believe so much light can come from 2xAAs!

Apex007 #000137


----------



## E1B (Mar 4, 2009)

*D10 R2 000122*


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Mar 4, 2009)

D10 #838 was sold to "charles_in_houston" on the marketplace.

I now have D10 R2 #140.

-Greg


----------



## BamaSteve (Mar 6, 2009)

EX10 R2-- 000444


----------



## Spypro (Mar 6, 2009)

Got my D10 this week.

D10 (Q5) - 000021


----------



## zschamm (Mar 6, 2009)

D10 00776 - Zschamm


----------



## mr_maurice (Mar 7, 2009)

Got the D10 Q5 today, #000527


----------



## Viper715 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just received my newsed EX10 from the CPFMP.lovecpf

EX10: NCEX10BUS, 0200

I also have a new Extreme GDP

Extreme GDP: B1126USO, 00864


----------



## shinank (Mar 8, 2009)

EX10 R2 379


----------



## kafer2 (Mar 9, 2009)

EX10 R2 #000375


----------



## Rverdi (Mar 9, 2009)

EX-10 GDP 000469


----------



## Nephiel (Mar 9, 2009)

EX10 R2 000391... now in a stonewashed Ti body. :naughty:


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2009)

EX10 Q5

S/N B1219US 000096


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 28, 2009)

Please add...

EX10 GDP NCEX10BUS

and

Extreme GDP B1126USO 00864


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 9, 2009)

Nitecore D10-R2

CO221HK 000050


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 9, 2009)

NCD10BUS #00042


----------



## nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

EX10: C0227ID 000039


----------



## Hobiecat93 (Apr 11, 2009)

D10-00232


----------



## LightXLight (Apr 23, 2009)

D10 - 000048


----------



## Mobenzowner (Apr 29, 2009)

ex10 gdp B1033US 000555


----------



## DHart (Apr 30, 2009)

Recently received my first Nitecore.... and I LOVE it!

D10 R2 000254

Great light!


----------



## m16a (May 17, 2009)

As of the time of this post, the registry has been updated. Thanks for being patient with my laziness as the owner.


M16a


----------



## rockz4532 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have D10 Q5 ..........000138

Wierd, someone else has the same serial number...


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Jun 5, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> I have D10 Q5 ..........000138
> 
> Wierd, someone else has the same serial number...



Does it have the same amount of zeroes?
Maybe the same number is a older model and not a Q5?

Also I just sold my 000195 D10 GDP to a new member called Augster if you want to update the database.


----------



## rockz4532 (Jun 5, 2009)

mine has one more zero, is less zeroes the GDP version?

Edit: Figured it out, the first part is C0428US, instead of maybe the other persons NCD10BUS


----------



## reeso (Jun 5, 2009)

EX10 Q5 - 000230


----------



## MerkurMan (Jul 14, 2009)

D10 R2 # 000205 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amplificator (Aug 5, 2009)

D10 Q5
# 000194


----------



## Amplificator (Aug 5, 2009)

*ATTN: NEW MEMBERS!!*


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got my D10 R2.
# 000363


----------



## kymarkh (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got my D10 R2.
# 000367


----------



## SJB (Sep 1, 2009)

D10 - Q5
000250


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 1, 2009)

EX10 R2 #000382
D10 Q5 #000016
D10 R2 #000538
D20 R2 #000554


----------



## 762x51 (Sep 2, 2009)

New D10 R2 owner here: _*000248*_


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's an early one for ya, #58!

EX10 000058 Now in a sexy stonewashed titanium body


----------



## 42 (Sep 11, 2009)

New D10 R2: 000387


----------



## bobjane (Oct 7, 2009)

D10 R2 000465


----------



## chitoz28 (Oct 22, 2009)

D10 #000171

I bought it from this http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=199569#goto_threadtools sales thread.


----------



## 2dark (Oct 22, 2009)

EX10 - 0086
D10 - 00134


----------



## zoelou (Oct 22, 2009)

D10 R2 000057


----------



## Brasso (Nov 2, 2009)

D10 R2 000325
D20 R2 000132


----------



## run4jc (Nov 27, 2009)

EX10 R2
000763


----------



## alex_ny (Nov 27, 2009)

ex10 r2
000043


----------



## caesarkidd (Dec 2, 2009)

D10 R2 #000037


----------



## Dioni (Dec 2, 2009)

D20 #000154


----------



## Rawk (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and greetings from germany !
D20 R2 - 000048


----------



## jslappa (Dec 25, 2009)

D10 Q5 000130
D10 R2 000232

EX10 R2 000597
EX10 R2 000547
EX10 R2 000836
EX10 R2 000607
EX10 R2 000792
EX10 R2 000850
EX10 R2 000512


----------



## ACHË (Dec 26, 2009)

D10 Q5 00040


----------



## jslappa (Dec 26, 2009)

D10 XP-E R2 Camo C1216US1 00843


----------



## itora (Jan 5, 2010)

D10 XP-E R2 C1225HK 000123


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 7, 2010)

D10 XP E R2 C1225 000124

Just arrived today - it's a *'hybrid'*, w/*Olive HA* - read about it here in *posts # 65 and 73 & 98*


----------



## itora (Jan 7, 2010)

EX10 R2 C0810US 000570


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

A little late but........:shrug:

EX10 R2 C0729US 000153


----------



## njet212 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nitecore D10 - R2

Product Serial Number: C0620HK 000005


----------



## Ajay (Jan 10, 2010)

D10 Q5
000623


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 11, 2010)

NitecoreEX10 Q5 000002


----------



## jslappa (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll consolidate here, since I have received a few more lately.

D10 Q5 000130
D10 XP-E R2 000232
D10 XR-E R2 camo C1216US1 00843
D10 Q5 Whetstone 18 of 25
D10 Q5 Sunspot 6 of 25
D10 Q5 Patriot 15 of 25
D10 Osram GD+ NCD10BUS 01399
D10 Q5 updated with Q3 5B warm
D10 Q5 00487

EX10 R2 000597
EX10 R2 000547
EX10 R2 000836
EX10 R2 000607
EX10 R2 000792
EX10 R2 000850
EX10 R2 000512 
EX10 R2 000703
EX10 R2 000829

D20 Q5 B1010US 000082


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 17, 2010)

Are we still going with this registry?

If so I have two Special editions that are both 18 of 25!:

EX10 Whetstone 18/25
EX10 Sunspot 18/25

If not, please disregard!


----------



## Rawk (Apr 2, 2010)

D10 SP (XP-E R2)
000019


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 2, 2010)

D20 R2 PD 000024 
D10 R2 PD 000233


----------



## Igor Porto (Apr 2, 2010)

D10 R2 2009 #000078
D10 XP-E R2 PD #000131


----------



## m16a (Apr 2, 2010)

Oof. I haven't updated in a while... I will make sure to get it done before the end of this weekend. :twothumbs


----------



## Nephiel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, I forgot! In addition to the others, I now have EX10 Q5 #000353.


----------



## m16a (Apr 13, 2011)

While I have been both forgetful and lazy, a year later, the registry is now up to date to include every light before this post.


----------



## motherfletcher (Apr 13, 2011)

my turn!
D10 XP-E R2 - 00442
D10 XR-E Q5 - 0326 <-- only 4 digits at the end??


----------



## raynstacy (Apr 21, 2011)

ex10 sp r2 00408
ex10 sp r2 00534


----------



## egrep (Aug 9, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Are we still going with this registry?
> 
> If so I have two Special editions that are both 18 of 25!:
> 
> ...



This little fellow has been around the world a few times, has had at least 3 owners and now it's mine: (bwahahaha) 




*EX10 Sunspot*. Serial 18/25


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha I hope she still hasn't been abused! Glad it's been thoroughly enjoyed!

Did it get separated from it's 18/25 whetstone sister then?


----------



## egrep (Aug 9, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Haha I hope she still hasn't been abused! Glad it's been thoroughly enjoyed!
> 
> Did it get separated from it's 18/25 whetstone sister then?



Alas, yes. Perhaps one day I can reunite them!

Here


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah that's too bad. Not often to have such rare lights together with matching serial numbers. When I sold the pair I kinda hoped they would stay together. Guess it wasn't meant to be :mecry:


----------



## egrep (Aug 11, 2011)

All I need now is the Magma...


----------



## climberkid (Dec 9, 2011)

Just acquired myself a EX-10 SP XP-E R2 from a member. 

EX-10 SP
Serial 00352


Alex


----------



## StylisticGambit (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's mine:

D10 R2 C0519US 000510


----------



## Nicrod (Nov 20, 2012)

D10 Tribute-00444
D10 Camoflage-0024
Ex10 SP Warm-00062


----------

